# need help fast, water is f*cked up



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't know how this happened, but my water is messed up really bad. It doesn't smell very much, but all the fish I added were dead in the morning. Their eyes were covered in white film, skin was peeling off, weird red bumps all over them and very stiff. I need to know what to do to fix this fast and how to prevent it from happening again. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

Yuck :sad: that sounds like a real mess.

It may be ammonia poisoning because those sound like burns on the fish.

The best thing you can do now is to find out what went wrong and learn how to prevent it in the future.

How long has the tank been set up? Do you have a water test kit? If so, what are the water parameters?

(Edit) If there are any remaining fish, maybe they can be saved by adding an ammonia locking chemical like Amquel or Ammo-Lok.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

the tank has been running for about 6 months, and the ammonia is very high. The ph is 7.2.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

That's weird that an established aquarium would suffer such an ammonia spike.

Was anything new added to the aquarium? Maybe one fish died and caused the ammonia to spike? Could the power have gone out?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

to be honest, i went a longggg time without doing any water changes. I think that was the reason for it. I have been vacuuming the tank like crazy, hopefully that will correct the situation.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah sounds like ammonia, address you husbandry skills


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> yeah sounds like ammonia, address you husbandry skills











Regular water changes are a must. That reminds me I need to do a water change!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

andymel said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > yeah sounds like ammonia, address you husbandry skills
> ...










why are u still online now
run like tyhe wind go do a water change


----------

